# Fanny Packs. Game changer or just trendy?



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Anybody have opinions on the new breed of fanny packs? Game changers or just trendy? I have been looking at the Dakine Low Rider 5L or the Camelbak Palos 4L.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Given how long hip packs have been around, it's hard to say that they are a "game changer." But I do think that the new breed of hip packs with bike-specific features have a lot of merit. 

I've gotten tired of wearing a 2L hydration pack on every ride, esp. given that most of my trail rides just don't require that much capacity. Plus, I sweat like crazy under a pack on warm days. This spring I bought a Dakine Hotlaps hip pack, which allows me to carry a spare tube, tool, etc. plus a water bottle securely. This, combined with a second bottle on my frame usually covers my water needs fine for trail rides. It's well-made and minimal. However, I have to stop to pull the bottle off the pack and put it back in, and I've found that it's just not as convenient as having a hose that I can drink from while continuing to ride, esp. when I'm riding in a group and don't want to stop. Plus, the Hot Laps is pretty small. 

So, I just ordered a Low Rider to try out. Added bonus that it has enough room for more food, strapping a rain jacket or my knee pads to it, etc. And it's still much lower profile than a standard hydration pack, and a lot more comfortable in hot weather.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Tried a Palos, and it's ok, but I bought some Specialized SWAT bibs, and they are 5 time better. Loaded with 2 bottles, phone, and vest it's cool, comfortable, and doesn't flop. The FP waist strap had to be pretty tight, and it still bounced some. Fanny pack will be more durable than the bib pockets, but IMO it's worth the trade off.


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

If you decide to get the Palos 4L, buy 1.5" Tri-Glides at the same time to save yourself some headache. I like my Palos, but I didn't like it until I added the Tri-Glides to keep the straps from slipping.

https://www.rei.com/product/867926/gear-aid-tri-glide-buckle-set-package-of-2


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been rocking my Source Hipster since last Christmas. Still hands down the best pack I've used for mountain biking.

https://sourceoutdoor.com/en/hydration-packs/161-hipster-hydration-belt


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I think the idea has great merit. However, none of the hip packs I've personally tried (Palos and an Osprey bottle mount version) maintain their position when loaded. When I'm ready to try again, it'll probably be the Hipster.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Blatant said:


> I think the idea has great merit. However, none of the hip packs I've personally tried (Palos and an Osprey bottle mount version) maintain their position when loaded. When I'm ready to try again, it'll probably be the Hipster.


I use my Hipster with the suspenders and I have not noticed one bit of shifting of load while riding. In fact, I don't even notice the pack at all when riding.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Yep, I think the suspenders are the key. Once you get some weight on the pack itself, I've found it impossible to keep it in position, even when torquing the waist strap beyond comfort.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

"it looks like your belt is digesting a small animal"


----------



## calijax (Jul 25, 2016)

Geralt said:


> If you decide to get the Palos 4L, buy 1.5" Tri-Glides at the same time to save yourself some headache. I like my Palos, but I didn't like it until I added the Tri-Glides to keep the straps from slipping.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/867926/gear-aid-tri-glide-buckle-set-package-of-2


Great advice my man!


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Some great info from the comments. I haven't pulled the trigger on one yet. I think I am going to try it out at least to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I tried this fanny pack mainly designed for hiking. Had a decent sized middle storage pouch and with mesh pockets for a water bottle on each side. It only became "okay" after I got the suspenders for it. I think the issue was there wasn't enough support on the sides of the body. So the main belt strap would just dig in and make the whole thing unstable

I later got an Evoc hip pack race and it's much better! The side pockets distribute the weight of the pack better on the sides of your waist. The only issue (and I can figure out why manufacturers haven't done this yet) is the main belt could still be wider. I had to sew pieces of neoprene around the belt to lessen the pressure of the belt against my hip bones. But otherwise the whole thing I'd stable and I don't feel it move while riding, up or down.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a Palos and it is nice to use it when I just want to carry the essentials - pump, tube, phone. I don't hate it, nor do I love it. If you found one for $65 or less then that would be the right price for this model.

Because I am fat, I had to modify where the clip for the drinking tube fits to move it closer on the belt. Sometimes I have trouble clipping the tube while I am riding, sometimes it works perfectly.

The pack moves while riding which can be a pain, but sometimes it gives you an excuse to stop and catch your breath.

As mentioned above, it would be nice if the designers of these things used a wider belt. It would be interesting to try a setup with suspenders.


----------



## mschafer (Jun 21, 2015)

I love a backpack for biking. It just has to be small. The waist pack option quickly gets in the way if you get of your saddle. On occasion I do carry a rather large one for photo stuff in addition to my bike spec Camelback. But I always feel less agile when wearing it. So for straight rides im Camelback backpack all the way (and it's a nice back protector).


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky Mtn said:


> If you found one for $65 or less then that would be the right price for this model.


$36 at Jenson right now: Camelbak Palos 4 LR Pack 2016 > Accessories > Bags > Hip Packs | Jenson USA


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

Hip packs were a trend in the 80s, the 90s, not sure about the 00s (stopped riding for a while..) and here we are again. The basics haven't changed..

Yes. They are a trend. The mt bike world loves trends, get used to it.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I likeep mine since it takes weight off my hands and lowers it for better handling.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I just bought the Palos from Jenson and after the 1st ride, I love it. I'm in humid GA, so with a normal pack, my back gets sweaty. 

Only downside to the Palos is I have to really tighten the belt. Not uncomfortably tight though.


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

Have a Bontrager rapid and it's good for extra pockets and storage but soon as put filled bottle in its too heavy and pulls on gut. Very uncomfortable I find 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

I have quite a few backpacks(Camelbak Skyline and Kudu 12) and tried a few fanny packs, right now my favorite setup is the Evoc Hip Pack Race for 1-2hr rides and shuttling, so far this has been the most stable and comfortable fanny pack I've tried, only complaint is on trails with drops and chunk the magnet hose clip comes unclipped and the hydration hose will be flopping about so now I will tuck it into the waste band when descending.


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

I have the evoc hip pack and it's pretty good but not perfect. I find that If I put more than 1L of water in the hydropack it gets too piggy and starts to want to slide/roll down my low back/arse.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I stick with my pack. It just works for me. I am so used to it and the convenience of the hose that it's just part of my set up and goes on as automatically as my helmet


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Been using this Dakine Low Rider pack for a few weeks now on trail rides, and it works pretty darn well. Plenty of room for a tube, small pump, some snacks, my phone and a shell/layer strapped to the flap on the outside, in addition to water.

It comes with a 2L hydration bag, but I typically only put about 1-1.5L in it. If I need more water than that for a longer ride, I add a bottle to the frame. I can cinch the waistbelt and outside flap straps down snug and it rides well, even on chunky stuff. Certainly less noticeable and cumbersome than a full-on backpack while riding, and a lot cooler on my back in hot weather. I really don't feel it when I'm riding at all.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

mschafer said:


> I love a backpack for biking. It just has to be small...


Yeah. It's the best solution for my needs. I use a Camelbak Rogue, which is pretty small and light.

I never liked fanny packs. I've tried them for hunting and hiking. Unless they're pretty small and light they get in the way and feel uncomfortable hanging around the waist and hips. Suspenders might help, but I don't see that as an improvement over a pack.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Toss. To work properly they need shoulder straps. May as well have a pack, with out a fat belt and buckle wrapped around your guts


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Keeping it small and light is key. And everyone has different preferences. But I don't notice the pack above at all when it's loaded properly - no buckle digging in to me, nothing uncomfortable at all. Including when riding down chunky stuff. YMMV, of course.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

After 4years I still love my Wingnut Assault 
http://wingnutgear.com/shop/assault

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I use a cheap $9 fanny pack from Walmart and carry it on the front which gives me quick and fast access to the phone, extra GoPro batteries, and my keys wo having to take off my camelback.


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just pulled the trigger on the High Above Cascadia hip pack. Didn't want a hydration style pack, if I need more than two bottles I am wearing a backpack. 
http://www.highabove.net/shop/olive-cascadia-hip-pack-limited-edition-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I just purchased the Camelback hip pack. It's okay and a good solution for summer riding where heat is such an issue, I do shorter rides, and generally take less risks. 
It will slide down at inopportune moments however. 
And it doesn't have a nice felt lined mobile phone pocket which boggles my mind. All sorts of weird flaps and spaces with no discernable purpose, yet I have to stick my phone in with the bladder. Dumb!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

